# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity BEST 1.25 added Maemo Flashing ( Meamo Edition )

## gsm4maroc

*BEST v1.25 Maemo Edition* 
- USB flashing improved 
- Added Maemo (Fremantle) Flash support 
  - Using own flash engine - Fast, Easy, Stable flash  
  - Allow flash only some FW parts (e.g. Kernel, RootFs, Nolo, CMT) 
  - Allow work with RD mode (set/reset flags, check them - useful for HW/SW hangs debug)  
    Currently tested With Freemantle (N900)
    Other features will be soon (eMMc flashing and other) 
- Service operation improved 
- Added Xgold110 LifeTimer Read/Edit/Reset  
- Some small bugfixes and improvements at all  
Download Link 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Br 
Infinity Team

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## عباس الكناني

احسنت على هذا العمل

----------


## عباس الكناني

شكرا اخي

----------

